# ACPI Warning

## desatan

```

[6.585267] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000e000-0x000000000000e01f SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMB0 1 (20130117/utaddress-251)

[    6.585273] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000e000-0x000000000000e01f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 2 (20130117/utaddress-251)

[    6.585277] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    6.942292] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (56 C)

[    7.081397] ACPI Warning: _BQC returned an invalid level (20130117/video-502)

[    7.086533] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

```

dmesg

```

[    0.188935] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2200000-0xd2bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.188941] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.188945] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.188950] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xdea00000-0xdf3fffff]

[    0.188954] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd1700000-0xd20fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.188960] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.188964] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.188969] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xde000000-0xde9fffff]

[    0.188973] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd0c00000-0xd15fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.188979] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.188982] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.188988] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xdd600000-0xddffffff]

[    0.188992] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd0100000-0xd0afffff 64bit pref]

[    0.189310] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.189312] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.189313] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.189315] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.189317] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.189318] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.189320] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.189322] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    0.189323] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    0.189325] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xc0000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.189327] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

[    0.189328] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.189330] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xdfe00000-0xdfefffff]

[    0.189332] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.189334] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.189335] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xdf400000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.189337] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xd2200000-0xd2bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.189338] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.189340] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xdea00000-0xdf3fffff]

[    0.189342] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xd1700000-0xd20fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.189343] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.189345] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xde000000-0xde9fffff]

[    0.189347] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xd0c00000-0xd15fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.189348] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.189350] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xdd600000-0xddffffff]

[    0.189351] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xd0100000-0xd0afffff 64bit pref]

[    0.189406] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.189571] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.189758] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.189934] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.189955] TCP: reno registered

[    0.189958] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.189983] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.190097] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.432062] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.432151] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.432187] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.846344] Freeing initrd memory: 3408k freed

[    0.846796] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.846800] software IO TLB [mem 0xbb40e000-0xbf40e000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800bb40e000-ffff8800bf40dfff]

[    0.847110] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x18

[    0.847117] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x18

[    0.847124] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x18

[    0.847130] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x18

[    0.847192] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.847459] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.847467] type=2000 audit(1372314707.788:1): initialized

[    0.848002] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.848024] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.848087] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.848122] msgmni has been set to 15946

[    0.848362] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.848364] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.848365] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.848379] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.848481] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.848593] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.848740] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.848867] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.848991] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.849115] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.849272] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849274] pci 0000:01:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849275] pci 0000:01:00.1: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849278] pcie_pme 0000:00:01.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.849289] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849292] pcie_pme 0000:00:01.1:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.849310] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849314] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.849332] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849334] pci 0000:04:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849338] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.1:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.849356] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849358] pci 0000:05:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849362] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.3:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.849380] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849382] pci 0000:06:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.849386] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.5:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.849505] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.850075] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.850219] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

[    0.850220] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.850221] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.850351] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 1536k, total 1536k

[    0.871824] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.893289] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.893333] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x21120

[    0.893334] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x2A

[    0.893335] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.893417] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    0.893494] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

[    0.893682] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.903777] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.903857] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.903860] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.903925] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.903928] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.904056] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    0.910208] brd: module loaded

[    0.911511] loop: module loaded

[    0.911751] Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

[    0.911798] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.911799] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.911924] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.911929] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.911936] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.911953] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    0.915869] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.915892] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xdff08000

[    0.919910] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    0.919917] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.921667] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.921690] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.921693] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.921695] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.921698] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.9.7-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.921699] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.921868] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.921873] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.922062] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.922066] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.922072] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.922088] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    0.925998] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.926017] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdff07000

[    0.931661] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.931678] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.931681] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.931683] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.931685] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.9.7-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.931687] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.931843] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.931847] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.931960] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.932026] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.932142] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.932150] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.942908] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.942915] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.942922] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.942928] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.942935] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.943071] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.943074] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.943076] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.943079] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.9.7-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    0.943081] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:05:00.0

[    0.943180] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    0.943182] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    0.943230] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.943238] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.943316] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.943320] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.943358] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    0.943360] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.943363] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.943365] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.9.7-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    0.943367] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:05:00.0

[    0.943460] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    0.943461] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    0.943510] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.943519] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.946791] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.948463] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

[    0.949525] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.949531] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.949561] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.949578] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.949610] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.949805] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.950126] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.950257] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'Gentoo-Hornet'

[    0.950297] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.950329] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.950367] Intel P-state driver initializing.

[    0.950377] Intel pstate controlling: cpu 0

[    0.950395] Intel pstate controlling: cpu 1

[    0.950410] Intel pstate controlling: cpu 2

[    0.950426] Intel pstate controlling: cpu 3

[    0.950594] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.950773] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.950861] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.951432] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.951433] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.951547] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.951549] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.952168] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.952614] rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2013-06-27 06:31:48 UTC (1372314708)

[    0.952802] Freeing unused kernel memory: 780k freed

[    0.986445] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    1.219384] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[    1.223531] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.337875] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    1.337883] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.338346] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.338474] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.398760] ACPI: bus type ATA registered

[    1.399059] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.443426] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.557759] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    1.557767] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.558372] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.558486] hub 2-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.568459] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.568768] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.568887] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    1.568896] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    1.568904] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.573991] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.574454] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.574848] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.575311] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.575718] scsi4 : ahci

[    1.576081] scsi5 : ahci

[    1.576455] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdff06000 port 0xdff06100 irq 51

[    1.576463] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdff06000 port 0xdff06180 irq 51

[    1.576466] ata3: DUMMY

[    1.576469] ata4: DUMMY

[    1.576472] ata5: DUMMY

[    1.576475] ata6: DUMMY

[    1.634479] usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    1.779370] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5710

[    1.779377] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[    1.779382] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB 2.0 UVC VGA WebCam

[    1.779386] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Azurewave

[    1.779390] usb 1-1.2: SerialNumber: 0x0001

[    1.849211] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2294.786 MHz

[    1.849220] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.854332] usb 1-1.4: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    1.881205] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.882196] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.884374] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    1.884528] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.884547] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.884719] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.884783] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.886507] ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ8B0, 1.00, max UDMA/100

[    1.887826] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000BPVT-80HXZT3, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    1.887831] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.889142] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.889436] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.891148] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    1.891164] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.891310] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.891513] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.893196] psmouse serio4: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.5, id: 0x1e0b1, caps: 0xd00073/0x240000/0xa0400, board id: 1704, fw id: 705499

[    1.894651] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.894852] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000BPVT-8 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.895331] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    1.895335] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    1.895493] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.895498] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.895537] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.897216] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8B0    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.899237] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.899241] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.899654] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.925702] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input4

[    1.940034] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0139

[    1.940045] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.940049] usb 1-1.4: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    1.940053] usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Generic

[    1.940057] usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: 20100201396000000

[    1.970691]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

[    1.972169] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.006023] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.006245] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.014266] usb 2-1.3: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    2.092679] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    2.092854] usb 2-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2521

[    2.092861] usb 2-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.092866] usb 2-1.3: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

[    2.097323] input: USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.0/input/input5

[    2.097556] hid-generic 0003:093A:2521.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input0

[    2.099722] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    2.223475] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    2.223477] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    2.228360] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.232522] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.235502] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.237488] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    2.239501] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    2.241454] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    2.248688] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    2.261776] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30000]-ms

[    2.266900] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    2.267537] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    2.272363] megasas: 06.506.00.00-rc1 Sat. Feb. 9 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    2.278598] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.13-k.

[    2.285586] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.37

[    2.285590] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    2.295476] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    2.337689] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.337816] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.337817] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.648981] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    2.648986] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    2.648989] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    2.648993] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    2.664279] fuse init (API version 7.21)

[    2.666497] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    2.666499] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    2.672560] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    2.932334] REISERFS (device sda5): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[    2.932369] REISERFS (device sda5): using ordered data mode

[    2.932371] reiserfs: using flush barriers

[    2.960066] REISERFS (device sda5): journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[    2.960338] REISERFS (device sda5): checking transaction log (sda5)

[    3.048947] REISERFS (device sda5): Using r5 hash to sort names

[    5.888099] systemd-udevd[2579]: starting version 204

[    6.023795] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'off' on console 0

[    6.189254] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'Gentoo-Hornet'

[    6.360833] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[    6.585267] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000e000-0x000000000000e01f SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMB0 1 (20130117/utaddress-251)

[    6.585273] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000e000-0x000000000000e01f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 2 (20130117/utaddress-251)

[    6.585277] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    6.697582] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input6

[    6.942290] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    6.942292] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (56 C)

[    7.081397] ACPI Warning: _BQC returned an invalid level (20130117/video-502)

[    7.086474] acpi device:03: registered as cooling_device4

[    7.086533] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    7.086619] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input7

[    7.215116] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    7.215622] r8169 0000:06:00.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.215948] r8169 0000:06:00.0 eth0: RTL8168evl/8111evl at 0xffffc900056e4000, c8:60:00:b4:4b:ab, XID 0c900800 IRQ 52

[    7.215954] r8169 0000:06:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    7.248323] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    7.502394] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60

[    7.502395] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[    7.502398] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[    7.502398] ath: Regpair used: 0x60

[    7.594339] systemd-udevd[2597]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp6s0

[    7.829235] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[    7.829240] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    7.844417] <6>[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 7740 MBytes.

[    7.844584] <6>[fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 6760 count: 1

[    7.844808] <6>[fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xd000, size: 0x100

[    7.844951] <6>[fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[    7.844968] <6>[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 13.10.10 [May 23 2013] with 1 minors

[    8.025049] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    8.025233] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9285 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc900058c0000, irq=17

[    8.081086] systemd-udevd[2600]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp4s0

[    8.084690] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.487262] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 54 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.641457] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    9.641462] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    9.641468] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    9.641472] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    9.641476] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    9.641480] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    9.641484] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   11.319289] reiserfs: enabling write barrier flush mode

[   19.464281] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'off' on console 0

[   19.515368] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'Gentoo-Hornet'

[   19.685288] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[   27.157736] fglrx_pci 0000:01:00.0: irq 55 for MSI/MSI-X

[   27.159030] <6>[fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 3462

[   27.159173] <6>[fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 3463

[   27.159397] <6>[fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 3464

[   27.159598] <6>[fglrx] IRQ 55 Enabled

[   27.216321] <6>[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000 

[   27.216323] <6>[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:f87c000, size:484000 

[   27.216325] <6>[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:3fff4000, size:c000 

[   82.084922] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   82.085186] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready

[  983.431995] wlp4s0: authenticate with c8:3a:35:1a:18:90

[  983.453882] wlp4s0: send auth to c8:3a:35:1a:18:90 (try 1/3)

[  983.457841] wlp4s0: authenticated

[  983.458331] wlp4s0: associate with c8:3a:35:1a:18:90 (try 1/3)

[  983.462095] wlp4s0: RX AssocResp from c8:3a:35:1a:18:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  983.462155] wlp4s0: associated

[  983.462166] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp4s0: link becomes ready

```

kernel config about acpi

```

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6400 Series]

04:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

05:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

```

----------

## augury

It say in the dmesg to try with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y "cleared".  IDK.

```
[    7.081397] ACPI Warning: _BQC returned an invalid level (20130117/video-502)
```

_BQC << ???

Says video.  What kind of video are we dealing with?

Next, it says to use some other non-native driver, but this is only a "warning".

Have you updated bios?  Bios may fix your acpi.

----------

## roarinelk

you can safefly ignore that warning.  All it says is that one if linux' i2c bus drivers for your chipset cannot be loaded

because ACPI is claiming the IO ports.

----------

## desatan

 *augury wrote:*   

> It say in the dmesg to try with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y "cleared".  IDK.
> 
> ```
> [    7.081397] ACPI Warning: _BQC returned an invalid level (20130117/video-502)
> ```
> ...

 

to update bios sounds dangerous to my system...

----------

## desatan

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> you can safefly ignore that warning.  All it says is that one if linux' i2c bus drivers for your chipset cannot be loaded
> 
> because ACPI is claiming the IO ports.

 

how can i fix it,except update bios?

----------

## roarinelk

remove all i2c bus drivers for your kernel config then warning should be gone.  however it's in no way fatal, linux is doing the right thing already.

----------

## desatan

thanks,i removed all i2c drivers and the waring about SystemIO conflicts with Region was fixed.

but "ACPI Warning: _BQC returned an invalid level (20130117/video-502)"  still exists.

----------

